# iPod comes to Airmiles



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

For all of you Airmiles collectors...

The 15GB iPod is now available for only 3900 Airmiles.

Too bad I'm saving and waiting for a digital SLR camera. I've got enough for the iPod but just can't do it.


----------



## jivany (Aug 12, 2004)

Woo-hoo! At the rate my Airmiles are coming in I should be able to get that iPod in about 10 years.  

Oh, noticed that Zellers is also carrying 20GB iPods now so presumably they will show up in the HBC rewards stuff soon (if they haven't already).


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

at $20 an airmile, I'd only have to spend $78,000 before I'm the happy owner of a new iPod!

Adam


----------



## Mac Jedi (Sep 28, 2004)

True... long long way to go....


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow, I am remarkably close to that, but I was holding out for a digital camera as well...

On a related note, I noticed the Zellers now sells iPods as well. They made front page of the flyer this week.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Every time I buy groceries, I'm a little bit closer to an iPod ...

"But you already have one!" my wife says.

Oh, right. Never mind.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Whatever happened to 1 airmile actually meaning you could fly 1 mile? 3900 miles, man you could travel.. seems like a ripoff just to get a product that sells for $250..


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Some of the products have a reasonable Airmiles price tag, others don't.

When I bought my DVD theatre system with Airmiles it was 5400 miles which I figured to be about $540. The stereo was selling for between $500 and $600 at the time so the deal was good.

If each point is worth about $10, that means they are selling the 15GB iPod for about $390 (there aren't any taxes). While that is high, it does mean that someone who isn't willing to spend that much cash on an mp3 player can now join the club.


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

I think you have your math backwards. At $10 an airmile, a 3900 airmile iPod would cost:

$10/airmile x 3900 airmiles/iPod = $39 000/iPod








that's a spicy meatball!!

but if you have an airmiles card and an amex airmiles credit card you get 3x the airmiles  so that iPod only costs $1170.... ooooooh aaaaahhh!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Oops, my bad! That's 10 points per $1.

Me do math good.


----------

